# The Unspeakable



## ckofer (Mar 1, 2008)

Just clipped this from WMUR's site:

* Looks like we are going to catch a break from the arctic chill as warming takes hold on Monday and Tuesday ahead of our next system. Rain is looking very possible, possibly heavy rain, on Tuesday night into Wednesday morning... this could cause major problems with either flooding or your roof if you don't shovel off, so please consider doing that right away! 

*


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2008)

I had heard that, too. 

ETA:  Then again, at least all of you can take advantage of this beautiful snow this weekend.  I'm still recovering.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 1, 2008)

Take advantage of the skiing tomorrow..because it's going to get warm and rainy early to mid week..At least the base is good..


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, at least it's snowing right NOW!   Came out of nowhere... 

This morning's snow stopped hours ago and the sun came out... then I realized it got dark all the sudden.  Looked out the window and saw those beautiful fat flakes floating out of the sky.


----------



## KingM (Mar 1, 2008)

Doesn't look too bad in the North Country. Lots of snow showers and the worst they're showing is this:

_Monday: A light mix of wintry precipitation in the morning. Then some clearing in the afternoon. High 41F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of precip 40%._

Followed by more snow showers and snow on Wednesday.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 1, 2008)

This is a tricky time of the year. I have my stash of passes and discount vouchers. I was tempted to go to Cannon tomorrow but Ragged sure can be nice with new snow too. The game plan is to use up my passes from the south and work north. Most years I end up at Killington (clearly not the most northern option..) toward the end of the season as previous owners have enjoyed the bragging rights of staying open longest. 

So Ragged it is.


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2008)

KingM said:


> Doesn't look too bad in the North Country. Lots of snow showers and the worst they're showing is this:
> 
> _Monday: A light mix of wintry precipitation in the morning. Then some clearing in the afternoon. High 41F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of precip 40%._
> 
> Followed by more snow showers and snow on Wednesday.



I hope so. Heading to the MRV tomorrow.


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 2, 2008)

ckofer said:


> This is a tricky time of the year. I have my stash of passes and discount vouchers. I was tempted to go to Cannon tomorrow but Ragged sure can be nice with new snow too. The game plan is to use up my passes from the south and work north. Most years I end up at Killington (clearly not the most northern option..) toward the end of the season as previous owners have enjoyed the bragging rights of staying open longest.
> 
> So Ragged it is.




I hear you there! We're in the same boat, as well, thinking it would be best to work the same way south to north. Hate to see the passes go to waste. We still have some passes left for Ragged too.

We're actually hoping to get my daughter to meet somewhere between where she lives in VT and here next weekend to use up some passes. It may be either Loon or Cannon....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 2, 2008)

This makes me sad because I was home all day today sick!  This frigin cold was working me down all week and took full hold Saturday, aarrrgggg!!!!  While recovering today all I could think about was the conditions at Cannon, now this warm up and 'R' stuff falling!

Guess it could be worse!


----------



## KingM (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn, well they've downgraded our weather from all snowflakes to some of those little blue dots that we all hate to see. It looks like it's cooling down on the backside, but the snow is so great I hate to see any glitches.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 3, 2008)

*Not all gloom and doom...*

This is the forecast from NOAA for Sunday River (where I am heading to tomorrow)


----

Tuesday: A chance of freezing rain before 1pm, then a slight chance of rain. Cloudy, with a high near 39. Northwest wind between 8 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New precipitation amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.

Tuesday Night: Periods of snow, mainly after 10pm. Low around 20. North wind between 3 and 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New precipitation amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible.

Wednesday: Periods of freezing rain and sleet, mainly before 4pm. High near 28. Northeast wind between 8 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New precipitation amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible.


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2008)

Warm wind blasting through Sugarbush this morning. A mix of light rain & sleet falling.


----------



## hammer (Mar 3, 2008)

Is it just me or is this latest system taking the same type of track as many of the others we had last month? :-?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 4, 2008)

50 friggin degrees to start the day today.:smash:


----------



## tcharron (Mar 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> 50 friggin degrees to start the day today.:smash:



And now there's a whole lotta flood warnings.  Heavy Rain + Warm Temps = Same floods as last year = TEH SUX0RZ.

*pout*


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 4, 2008)

looking dicy up by Smuggs/Stowe (ice) on Wed...NOAA is saying a possible major event on Friday..any word on this system??


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2008)

Josh Fox always has good info with a skier's/boarder's perspective
http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## danny p (Mar 4, 2008)

billski said:


> Josh Fox always has good info with a skier's/boarder's perspective
> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/



i'm anxiously awaiting the next report from him, hoping for good news, weather is down right depressing today!


----------



## KingM (Mar 4, 2008)

It is depressing, but it looks like we might be recovered by the weekend. There could be some snow in this system plus a legit snowstorm showing for the weekend.


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2008)

KingM said:


> It is depressing,



I am recovering from one of the most incredible 7 day stretches I have ever experienced on the East Coast.  I have no complaints.  There is another month of wonderful suprises ahead.  With the base snowpack on hand, it won't take much!


p.s., a neighbor walked by my house last night as I was taking the ski racks off.  She said, in reference to snow "I'm sick of it."  I think I may have permanently punctured my tongue , biting it so hard as to prevent saying something unkindly.  She already knew where I stand on the issue.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm not sure if this picture automatically updates but looks like the northern areas are getting snow:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 4, 2008)

this looks good also:




this weekend is looking extra tasty.


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2008)

Looking at about 2-3" of sleet accumulation this morning at Sugarbush and it's still falling. I'll take that over freezing rain any day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 5, 2008)

2.4 inches of rain here in the A so far and currently a downpour/thunderstorm..Blue mountain still has a 36-60 inch base..I'll check it out after work..


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2008)

Stowe checks in this morning 6AM 3/5 with an exceedingly frank discussion.  Pick through the words and you can see what happened/happening.  In a word, mix.

"We've picked up 2-3" of snow overnight and we're seeing a snow/sleet mix early this morning. Forecasts are calling for freezing rain going over to rain showers this morning & back over to snow later this afternoon. We'll keep the website & snow phone updated. (P.S.--There's snow in the forecast for Friday night/Saturday.) We concentrated grooming on novice & intermediate terrain, plus Centerline & Hayride--55 trails in all; we also groomed 2 terrain parks & the halfpipe."


----------



## ckofer (Mar 5, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> this looks good also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember _tasty _and _nasty _are only one letter apart. Freezing rain with wind here in southeastern NH. 211 closings & delays today. pilfred from WMUR.com:

*Snow Causes Roof Collapse In Ossipee, Concerns Elsewhere*

*School Buildings Evacuated When Problems Found*

POSTED: 11:38 am EST March 4, 2008
UPDATED: 6:09 pm EST March 4, 2008

















*CONCORD, N.H. -- *Heavy snow continued to weigh on roofs across New Hampshire on Tuesday, causing a collapse in West Ossipee and forcing schools to move students out of buildings that could be dangerous.A private airplane hanger attached to a house in West Ossipee collapsed Tuesday, crushing a Mercedes-Benz inside. Neighbors said that the home was vacant, so no one was around to notice the heavy snow that had built up on the roof.In Holderness, students were released from Holderness Central School after a janitor noticed a problem with a sprinkler head in a sixth-grade classroom.The school has been clearing snow for three weeks and called in additional crews on Tuesday. A structural engineer will decide later in the day whether the school can open on Wednesday.Students were moved out of part of the Dame School in Concord on Tuesday because of concerns about the weight of snow on the building's roof.Maintenance workers were clearing snow off the roof after a custodian spotted something out of the ordinary."As he looked in the classroom, it appeared he had ... bowing on our wooden trusses," Principal Ed Barnwell said.Eight classrooms in the flat-roofed section of the school were affected. The discovery was made before students arrived for classes on Tuesday."So as they entered the school, we gathered them in the cafeteria and had a plan for those eight classrooms to move into the other section of the school," Barnwell said.Concord fire officials checked other schools in the city after the discovery at the Dame School."We are going out right now and doing a brief, cursory inspection of some of the roofs within the city and schools," Acting Chief Tim McGinley said.McGinley said the concern is not only what is on the roofs now, but what is coming in the forecast."It's not so much we are looking at the conditions as they exist today, but we are also anticipating a great deal of rain in the next 24 to 48 hours," he said.McGinley said overloaded roofs are particularly dangerous because they can collapse before there's any indication that something is wrong."Unfortunately, with structural collapses, it's all too often very abrupt," he said. "It can come with no warning, and it usually has tragic consequences."Officials across the state have urged property owners to clear their roofs and watch out for warning signs, such as doors that don't close like they used to. Clearing snow from roofs can lead to other problems, such as blocked exits or vents, so care should be taken to avoid causing other issues.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 5, 2008)

No Freezing rain last nite along my stretch of the ST Lawrence River  IN NNY BUT SLEET , and is sleeting quite hard now . Roads are NASTY  Most all schools in FOUR counties are closed , 


Ytheregional ski are a is closed   and closed  50 % of their trails  YESTERDAY and they WERE HUGE sunday when i last skied them :angry:  Frozen granular and losse granular is reported . We may change over to snow showers later  today


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2008)

billski said:


> Stowe checks in this morning 6AM 3/5 with an exceedingly frank discussion.  Pick through the words and you can see what happened/happening.  In a word, mix.
> 
> "We've picked up 2-3" of snow overnight and we're seeing a snow/sleet mix early this morning. Forecasts are calling for freezing rain going over to rain showers this morning & back over to snow later this afternoon. We'll keep the website & snow phone updated. (P.S.--There's snow in the forecast for Friday night/Saturday.) We concentrated grooming on novice & intermediate terrain, plus Centerline & Hayride--55 trails in all; we also groomed 2 terrain parks & the halfpipe."



Amazing report contrast to Loon (below).  Fresh?  what Fresh?    Now who do you think they're kidding?

"*DUE TO HIGH WINDS, WE WILL HAVE A DELAYED OPENING OF 10 a.m. this morning.*  March came in like a lion, dumping *a FOOT of fresh snow over the weekend,* which brings *snow totals for the past week to over 2 FEET!*   Here's the snow tally: more than 6 FEET in February and almost 17 FEET, season to date. 100% of trails are open, plus 5 terrain parks, the minipipe and the superpipe -- *22 miles* and *300 acres* of *incredible* *skiing & riding!* " 
uke:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 5, 2008)

UPDATE:  Just finished snowblowing --GOOD NEWS !!!  The sleet actually about 4 inches deep  will make a super addion to Base AND now its been snowing for about 30 minutes  so maybe we"ll be able to recover some trails


----------



## hiroto (Mar 5, 2008)

billski said:


> Amazing report contrast to Loon (below).  Fresh?  what Fresh?    Now who do you think they're kidding?



Pat's Peak is as bad:


> We are 100% OPEN and have received another 8 inches of natural snowfall on Saturday! That's over 20 inches this past week and OVER 10 FEET of natural snowfall so far this season.  Head to The Peak now to enjoy all this new snow!



Gunstock is pretty good:


> 5:36 AM:   Icing is supposed to continue through the morning, then rain is expected for most of the day.  The national weather service has issued the following: THE COMBINATION OF SNOW...ICE AND RAIN WILL CREATE VARIOUS HAZARDS. THIS INCLUDES TREACHEROUS WALKING AND DRIVING CONDITIONS DUE TO ICY AND/OR SNOW COVERED ROADS AND WALKWAYS.  For our team and guest safety, Gunstock will be closed today letting the ice protect the snow and we will groom it out tonight and reopen Thursday, March 6th.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2008)

time for public flogging of resorts that misrepresent the truth and kudos to those that play it straight.
Nominees?


----------



## frozencorn (Mar 5, 2008)

This isn't good....

Wednesday, March 5th Report: Wildcat will be closed for the day to preserve snow pack. Will resume operation Thursday with t.b.d trail count and grooming schedule directed by the next 24 hour weather window.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 5, 2008)

FWIW, the snowpack in my yard (southeastern nh) is in pretty good shape. I think it's wise to leave the snow alone when it gets this wet. I guess spring skiing has begun.


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2008)

The upper elevations at Sugarbush were excellent yesterday, including the trees. It was actually dumping snow for an hour or so around 11 am. Even the lower elevations skied great early in the morning when it was just sleet. The surface got slow and sticky at the base around noon when it changed to rain for a brief time. I hope to be up at the summit (Lincoln Peak) early in the 9 am hour this morning. My guess is the ungroomed at the upper elevations will be good today. Will probably need to stick to the groomers down low. It looks to be a calm bluebird day today. I'll post a TR later today of course.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah  i'm headinfg out n 5 minutes to Titus Mtn i think its gonna be a really nice day here too but with Frozen granular ( had about .5in of ice) so may need to stay on the groomed today .

Hey could be alot worse


----------

